# Average Height of Euroleague Teams



## JGKoblenz

Just for curiosity, here is the link:

http://www.euroleague.net/noticia.jsp?temporada=E02&jornada=11&id=281


----------



## alexander welch

To know more about the average height of basketball player by position click on the link
Average Nba Height By Position april 2021


----------

